# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή καθαριστή σπόρων

## bkourou

Μετα απο χρονια φυσηματος των σπορων για να καθαρισω τους σπορους που εμεναν στην ταιστρα απο τα τσοφλια και λογω της αυξησης του αριθμου των καναρινιων μου ειπα να προχωρισω στην κατασκευη ενος απλου καθαριστη σπορων. Αφου ειδα πολλα σχεδια σε ελληνικες και ξενες σελιδες κατεληξα στο παρακατω σχεδιο απλο και ευκολο:
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Θα ακολουθησουν λεπτομερειες και ολοκληρωση της κατασκευης .....

----------


## serafeim

Ενδιαφερον... Μπραβο σου!!

----------


## Gardelius

Βασίλη, πολύ καλό σχέδιο.

θα περιμένουμε με αγωνία την ολοκλήρωση του.

----------


## HarrisC

πραγματι ,εξυπνος σχεδιασμος.Μαλλον θα παιξεις με την ενταση του αερα

----------


## bkourou

Ολοκληρωθηκε η κατασκευη με δυο αλλαγες απο το αρχικο σχεδιο.
Ο ανεμιστηρας τοποθετηθηκε εξω απο το κουτι και εκανα μια τρυπα στο πανω μερος στο χωρο για τα τσοφλια για καλυτερη κυκλοφορια του αερα.

[IMG][/IMG]

Λεπτομερειες της κατασκευης σε επομενο μηνυμα, λογω εορτων δεν εχω χρονο, εχω φωτογραφιες απο ολες τις φασεις κατασκευης. Μεχρι τοτε θα εχω καταφερει και την γυναικα μου (Εσωτερικη αρχιτεκτονικη και διακοσμηση) να μου κανει ενα σχεδιο σε Autocad με τις ακριβης διαστασεις και αν ειμαστε τυχεροι μπορει να το εχουμε και σε τριδιαστατο.
Αξιζει να το κατασκευασει οποιος εχει απο 4 και πανω πουλάκια καθως εχει αποτελεσμα στην σωστη διατροφη τους καθως καταναλωνουν ολους τους σπορους της ταιστρας και επιπλεον κανουμε οικονομια δεν πεταμε τιποτα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτή είναι κατασκευή ... ούτε μία λεπτομέρεια δεν σου ξεφεύγει!  :Happy: 
Περιμένουμε να μας δώσεις τα βήματα!!!  :winky:

----------


## HarrisC

Πολυ καλη.Την δοκιμασες?? ολα Οκ ??Εχεις ροοστατη αντι για διακοπτη?

----------


## bkourou

Ευχαριστω, οχι δεν εχω ροοστατη Χαρη ο ανεμιστηρας δεν εχει μεγαλη δυναμη απλα δοκιμασα διαφορες κλισης στο κεντρικο κομματι ξυλου που γλιστρουν οι σποροι. Σε επομενο μηνυμα θα σας δωσω τα στοιχεια του ανεμιστηρα.

----------


## HarrisC

δεν ειμαι ειδικοςεπι του θεματος ,απλα φανταζομουν οτι θα πρεπει να εχεις ρυθμιζομενη ενταση του αερα ετσι ωστε να καταλαβεις σε ποια ενταση αερα ,εχεις σωστο αποχωρισμο τσοφλια -καλα σπορακια

----------


## bkourou

Και ενα βιντεο με τον καθαριστη να λειτουργει

----------


## kyrkouts

Αψογη κατασκευη...Ειδικα αυτο με το πλεξι γκλας Τελειο!!! Μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## HarrisC

δεν μου ανοιγει το λινκ με τι βιντεο

----------


## jk21

ειναι οκ τωρα .το εβαλα να φαινεται και εδω ,οχι μονο το λινκ

----------


## Steliosan

Σουπερ.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πολυ καλο!! μπραβο  :Happy:

----------


## Sophie

Εντυπωσικόοο! Μπράβο!  :Big Grin:   :Happy:

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο πολυ καλο θα φτιαξω κεγω.....

----------


## HarrisC

πολυ καλο .Ο διαχωρισμος ειναι ενταξει ?? αριστερα φλουδες δεξια σπορακια??Ρωταω γιατι ειχε φτιαξει ενας φιλαρακος και αναγκαζοταν να περασει την τροφη απο τον διαχωριστη 2-3 φορες για ναχει καλο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## bkourou

Στο βιντεο φαινεται Χαρη οτι με την πρωτη φορα γινεται ο διαχωρισμος, παιζει σημαντικο ρολο η κλιση του ξυλου που γλιστρανε οι σποροι και η ενταση του ανεμιστηρα.

----------


## HarrisC

ωραια.Εφοσον πετυχες διαχωρισμο με την πρωτη φορα εισαι αψογος.

----------


## panos70

πολυ καλο ....αψογο

----------


## bkourou

*******

*******
*CY 201/A Blower* 




*120 x 120 x  38mm. - 220 VAC.*

  - Frequency : 50-60 Hz
  - Air flow : 85/105 CFM
  - Current : 125/110 mA
  - Speed : 2550/2900 RPM
  - Noise : 43/48 dBA
  - Bearing : sleeve
*Κατασκευαστής: HQ*
*Εγγύηση: 2 χρόνια*
*Βάρος: 0.486 kg*
*Διαστάσεις: 130x125x45 mm



[IMG][/IMG]

*

----------


## Nikos_V

Πολυ καλη κατασκεβη!!! Περιμενω λεπτομεριες και διαστασεις !
Επισις εχω εναν ανεμιστιρα αλλα ειναι αρκετα πιο δινατος και πιο μεγαλος (nmb 5915PC-23T-B30-AM0) αν θες googlαρετο (35W - 3200Rpm - Air Flow : 211.8 CFM)...Πιστεβεις οτι θα κανω δουλεια με αυτον + αν μου τα πεταει ολα απο την μια πλεβρα απο τον πολυ αερα σκευτομε να τον μιοσω χαμιλονοντας στροφες με εναν ροοστατη! Τι λες?

----------


## legendguards

μπορεις να μας γραψεις τις διαστασεις γιατι προσπαθω να κατασκευασω ενα και θα με ευκολυνεις αφανταστα

----------


## Gardelius

> μπορεις να μας γραψεις τις διαστασεις γιατι προσπαθω να κατασκευασω ενα και θα με ευκολυνεις αφανταστα


Καλησπέρα Αντώνη, χρόνια πολλά και καλώς ήρθες. 

*Καθαριστής σπόρων*Στο θέμα αυτό θα βρεις κάποιες διαστάσεις ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## rafa

μακαρι να το φτιαξεις φαινεται πολυ ευχρηστο

----------


## mixalisss

Πολύ καλή κατασκεβη!! ΜΠΡΆΒΟ!!!

----------


## bkourou

Ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο με τις διαστάσεις (το μήκος της βάσης είναι 32 εκατοστά και το πλάτος είναι 17 εκατοστά):

----------

